# Spaniel clip, trim, strip or leave alone?



## Twizzel (11 August 2012)

We're in a bit of a muddle with Rosie pup. She's 9 months old now and really quite hairy, she gets very hot in the summer panting a lot, not really walking her at the moment as she just gets too hot. She goes out for a bumble in the garden then comes back in. 

In the short bit of winter when we first got her she took a long time to dry off and is always dirty, muddy being a typical spaniel living on the farm- her 2 favourite things to do are jump into the cow's water troughs and bed up the cow sheds, so you can imaging how minging she gets  a mix of wet, damp, cow poo, straw covered spaniel, niiiice. 

This is how she looks at the moment, the hair between her back legs is particularly long and every couple of months we trim the hair on her tail as it curls round and looks like a pom pom 






The thing we don't really want to clip her as it changes the texture of the coat. I'm slightly worried that all winter she's going to be out down the farm yard and take ages to dry off when she gets back in. Would stripping her help? I'd take her to a groomers, what should I ask for? Would a groomer be able to trim up the really long bits on her tummy and between her legs, or would it look silly?? Any pics of your spangles trimmed would be very much appreciated


----------



## PucciNPoni (11 August 2012)

Hard to see her coat from those photos - but generally if I get a working type with a straight coat, I encourage people to strip it (especially if they aren't going to be neutered).  However, on the show types, I find the coats so much heavier and generally harder to maintain stripped.  So I generally assess each dog on it's coat and lifestyle.

A worker could easily have some stripped off the jacket and the feathers thinned and shortened lots so that they're less mucky - and it'll not affect them for regrowth


----------



## meandmyself (11 August 2012)

Mine have all been clipped lots of times, and I've never noticed a change in their coat. How can it affect the coat? It's just dead hair. 

Chop it off I say.


----------



## PucciNPoni (12 August 2012)

meandmyself said:



			Mine have all been clipped lots of times, and I've never noticed a change in their coat. How can it affect the coat? It's just dead hair. 

Chop it off I say.
		
Click to expand...

Some dogs are lucky enough to not show a change, but many do.  The dog's lifestyle, whether it's neutered, how often it's brushed all play a part in this change in the coat if it's clipped or not.

Basically, a handstripped coat removes the hair from the root - ie the bulbous bit at the end that sits within the follicle.  Cutting the hair does not do this - and leaves the dead part of the hair shaft within the follicle - hence the change in the texture.  In order to preserve it at it's best, it's necessary to strip it.  Cutting it changes the way the new hair grows back.    However, some dogs just seem to cast their dying hair pretty naturally and cutting doesn't make much difference.  But that's a chance you'd have to take.  Better to be educated aobut it if you're wanting the best coat possible.


----------



## SpottyTB (13 August 2012)

Oak had his first trim about 6 weeks ago, i couldn't bare it anymore! He had a bit of a "flag" on his tail (the end 3 inches had a curtain of hair hanging down) - so we got the thinning scissors out and thinned it out and then trimmed it down so we have a normal tail now 

Then we thinned out the hair between his back legs and then did the same with his belly hair.. we've left his front flares on as OH likes them... 

He looks much better and i think he's cooler, OH's mum used to groom spaniels as a profession.. so it's quite handy  = if your struggling to find anyone to do it, let us know, i'm sure she'd do Rosie for you 

Helly


----------



## Twizzel (13 August 2012)

Super thanks Helly  I think that's what she needs is just a trim up especially between her back legs and belly, I don't really know anyone who trims and would rather go by recommendation so may be in contact in the future


----------



## NOISYGIRL (13 August 2012)

My spangle was 13 months when we had her, with sleek longish coat, we had her spade asap, during the months after her brown patches especially grew fuzzy, she gets clipped every 10 - 12 weeks now, I'm deliberating on keeping this up through the winter but  know my OH won't put a coat on her in the rain, I don't want her to get cold, she's 4 now.  We call her back legs her pantaloons !  and the hair between her feet she's like sascwatch (sp) ha ha.


----------



## PucciNPoni (14 August 2012)

NOISYGIRL said:



			My spangle was 13 months when we had her, with sleek longish coat, we had her spade asap, during the months after her brown patches especially grew fuzzy, she gets clipped every 10 - 12 weeks now, I'm deliberating on keeping this up through the winter but  know my OH won't put a coat on her in the rain, I don't want her to get cold, she's 4 now.  We call her back legs her pantaloons !  and the hair between her feet she's like sascwatch (sp) ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

She's a young fit healthy dog - having the coat trimmed will be better for keeping her warm for longer than a long coat - if it gets wet it will take longer to dry, therefore prolonging the warm up time.  She's likely to be running around outside, therefore keeping her warm while she's out.  I'd not worry too much, she won't need a coat - just get her clipped.   If she was underweight and / or unwell, I'd then consider a coat.


----------



## Venevidivici (14 August 2012)

Ours used to be clipped and never noticed a change in coat-grew back just the same. He loved having his summer haircut-went loopy round the house afterwards each time and seemed really relieved!


----------

